# How to block Live Chat In Yahoo Mail



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

Yahoo has embedded the instant messaging into its Web-based e-mail program so that people can have live chats in Yahoo Mail. When the new feature is launched, user will be able to send an instant message to whom they are emailing with when she or he is online, and whether he/she got yahoo Messenger or not. The integration is said will be able promote more users to use Yahoo Messenger.


Without blocking "yahoo.com" in its entirety, how do I block that part of yahoo, via firewall: Sonicwall Pro Vx


----------



## indranx (Oct 24, 2007)

Its load on Flash rite? Don't install it la. Uninstall yahoo plugins at browser n see how?

By this only normal email page can access. Cannot use the flash based yahoo page.


----------

